

How the C64 version of CuBase works [pdf] - ibejoeb
http://www.livet.se/mahoney/c64-files/Cubase64_White_Paper_by_Pex_Mahoney_Tufvesson.pdf

======
NateLawson
This is a really neat demo, but like all demos, has a lot of tricks behind it.
Analyzing demos is sort of like reading a mystery -- much of the fun is
figuring out how the "twist" ending will be pulled off.

In this case, his first trick is from the demo C64MP3, which just plays the
Tom's Diner clip (2 minutes of 8 bit samples in 64 KB).

<http://noname.c64.org/csdb/release/?id=87985>

The trick there is that the female voice works in a narrow range, so he is
able to make a very small sample table. The higher frequencies are regenerated
with the SID chip using the noise function. That's why it sounds so breathy or
scratchy. The amount of noise for each sample was measured on a PC.

The real-time effects are done through one of two methods:

1\. Digital domain -- timestretching or compression just involves repeating a
sample or discarding it, respectively

2\. Analog domain -- the SID has a lot of neat features, including analog
filters. So he can post-process the samples by just reconfiguring the
hardware. The sub-bass is regenerated by playing a triangle wave with one
voice at the proper frequency (again, driven by the tables generated by the
PC).

Very neat stuff. Knowing the tricks behind it makes it even more amazing. BTW,
the SID has an analog-in port so you could hook up an external audio source
and do a lot of the filtering or mixing with SID voices there. I'm not aware
of anyone doing that, but I'm not an expert on this scene either.

------
scrrr
Video showing the product: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4GWheE4Gkw> Very
cool.

~~~
rbxbx
While I found this video to be entertaining and awesome, I don't like how
they're trying to compare the compressor & 'tube' etc settings to 30k outboard
gear and imply you're just as well with this...

Still cool though!

------
adamzochowski
Mahoney is also a well known and liked music mixer at
<http://remix.kwed.org/index.php?search=mahoney>

------
slime
I was pretty amazed by the video, Mahoney is brilliant. Thanks for the PDF,
I'll read it thoroughly.

